# WWE Network für Deutschland - Aktion zum Summerslam!



## R19A78D (23. August 2015)

Da mir aus mehreren Buffed-Casts bekannt ist, dass es hier sowohl unter den Usern als auch unter den Buffies einige Wrestling-Fans gibt, möchte ich mal auf eine Twitter-Aktion hinweisen.
Es geht darum, anlässlich des heute Nacht stattfindenden PPVs Summerslam, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir auch in Deutschland gerne das WWE Network haben würden.
Die Aktion wurde von wrestlinggames.de in´s Leben gerufen und hat den unten genannten Hashtag bereits gestern (NXT Takeover) auf Platz 3 der Trending-Topics gebracht...

 

Genaueres hier:

http://www.wrestlinggames.de/15/08/23/community-aktion-wwenetworkgermany-teil-2

#WWENetworkGermany

 

Vielleicht wollen ja einige von euch mitmachen. ;-)


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2015)

Das wird auch Zeit, aber das Problem sind hier vermutlich noch Exklusiv-Verträge auf Zeit mit Pro7/Sat1. Bevor das nicht vorbei ist, wird das Network hier auch nicht kommen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2015)

Ich glaube dass die WWE finanziell mit den Verträgen besser fährt als mit dem eigenen Sender.

Das wäre dann sicherlich ein Pay-TV Sender. Und wie spitze Pay-TV in Deutschland funktioniert ist ja nicht unbekannt.

BTW: Die WWE bietet doch auch so einen Streaming Dienst. Was läuft denn eigentlich da?

 

Edit:


It was made available in the UK and Ireland, unexpectedly a week earlier than planned, on January 13, 2015, after a delay from the previous October,[4] and is also expected to arrive in Italy, United Arab Emirates, Germany, Japan, India, China, Thailand, Philippines, and Malaysia at a future date


Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Network

 

Bezüglich  des Streaming-Dienstes hatte ich mich da leicht getäuscht  Das kann man echt nicht online abschließen. Die App für die Geräte kann man aber runterladen und starten


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bezüglich  des Streaming-Dienstes hatte ich mich da leicht getäuscht  Das kann man echt nicht online abschließen. Die App für die Geräte kann man aber runterladen und starten


Wissen "wir". 
Das Network ist der Streamingdienst, den R19A78D angesprochen hat. Der ist aus Deutschland aus nur über fakige Umwege zu erreichen (Adresse in USA, Registrierung über VPN bla). Sie sperren aber niemand, der das macht, so lange man zahlt. ^^ Die Falschangabe könnte man aber sicher als Urkundenfälschung auslegen. Das Network wird wie gesagt sicher noch so lange hier nicht verfügbar sein, wie die Exklusiv-Verträge mit der ProSiebenSat.1 Group laufen. PPV war bei Sky schon teuer, aber bei Maxdome ist es zudem noch traurig, weil die aus Lizenzgründen O-Ton erst 48 Stunden nach der Live-Ausstrahlung anbieten. Und, nein - ich kann und will mich an das Gelaber von Carsten Schäfer und diese Übersetzungskrämpfe (Geld in der Bank-Koffer) nicht gewöhnen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2015)

Ich hab schon lange kein PPV mehr im deutschen Bereich gesehen. War mir auf Sky dann auch viel zu teuer, vor allem, da die Wiederholungen ja gleich 3-4 mal am Montag waren und der Rest dann irgendwann im Laufe der Woche.

 

Maxdome will 20€ für 48h? Scheint sich ja doch noch zu lohnen.....


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Maxdome will 20€ für 48h? Scheint sich ja doch noch zu lohnen.....


Die Preise schwanken je nach Veranstaltung. Ein Payback kostet jetzt weniger als ein Wrestlemania. Aber im Vergleich zu 9,99/Monat für alle bisherigen Sendungen, alles Live, PPV, Sondershows und NXT sind einmalig 16-30 € für meist unspannende PPV mit Synchronisationszwang schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## R19A78D (25. August 2015)

Ja, solange es sich für WWE lohnt (andernfalls wäre man vermutlich nicht von SKY weggegangen), wird sich kaum etwas ändern. Hier wären mal Zahlen seitens Maxdome interessant. Die Einschaltqouten auf Tele 5 sind aktuell auf jeden Fall sehr niedrig und gehen permanent nach unten. Eventuell sinken da ja auch die PPV-Verkäufe bei Maxdome...

 

Naja, die Aktion an sich ist durchaus erfolgreich gewesen. Namhafte Stars von WWE wie z.B. RVD und der aktuell aufstrebende Cesaro haben die Aktion durch ihre Tweets mit unterstützt (ebenso der aktuell in die Schlagzeilen geratene Hulk Hogan).

Mal schau´n, was sich da noch tut... Der offizielle Twitter-Account von WWE.com schweigt sich jedenfalls komplett aus und reagiert auf keinerlei Anfragen ;-)


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2015)

Solche Detail-Zahlen wird man von Unternehmen nicht erhalten, außer es wären Haushohe Gewinne. Wenn, dann wird es im Aktionäre-Report als irgendeine Kennzahl nebenbei mit erwähnt. Und da Maxdome eine GmbH ist, hat sich das eh erledigt. *g*

 

Ich kann warten. Aber WWE ist durch den PG-Kram, das Kleinhalten des Katers und absolut bescheuerte und langweilige Storylines eh größtenteils(!) stinklangweilig.

 

NXT > WWE


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2015)

Ich zweckentfremde das Thema mal kurz:

 

Wer zum Teufel hat sich diese besch... Storyline bei dem Cena-Match vom Summerslam ausgedacht?

 

Weil Cena das 16. Mal den Titel hätte haben können, greift Jon Stewart in das Match ein? Und jetzt kommt Sting zurück und kämpft um den Titel?

 

Ich bin nun nicht gerade der größte Cena-Fan, aber Seth Rollins... ehrlich jetzt?


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

Hat keinen Sinn, geht da nur ums Headlining für Ticket-Verkäufe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, kommt das WWE Network ab 5.1. nach Deutschland


----------



## Xergart (28. Dezember 2015)

Das hast du richtig gesehen und es wird auch direkt genutzt, wenn es die selben Sachen dabei sind, wie im US Paket :-)


----------



## ZAM (29. Dezember 2015)

Xergart schrieb:


> Das hast du richtig gesehen und es wird auch direkt genutzt, wenn es die selben Sachen dabei sind, wie im US Paket :-)


Absolut, und wenn man nicht gezwungen wird, den deutschen Kommentar zu nutzen. ^^
Will NXT und die Attitude-RAWs/PPV


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2016)

Bzgl. Verfügbarkeit der App auf den Geräten in Deutschland, habe ich gestern (löblich, schon nach 2 Stunden) Antwort vom WWE-Support aus den USA erhalten.

Dear Chris,

Thank you for contacting WWE Network Support.

WWE Network is now available in Germany initially on certain devices. Here are the list of devices that we support:

Amazon Fire TV
Amazon Kindle devices
Android mobile devices
Android TV
iOS
Web
Apple (Lichtenstein in Germany not included)
Xbox 360 (Lichtenstein in Germany not included)
Xbox One(Lichtenstein in Germany not included)
Panasonic Life+Screen Smart TV's (Lichtenstein in Germany not included)
Windows 10

We're sorry to hear if the device that you have is not yet supported. For now, we don't have any update yet of what and when will be next supported devices will be announced. I recommend you to check our website time to time, to check if your device is already supported in your country.

+

Das heißt Sony ist momentan noch komplett außen vor, mit den BluRay-Playern und beiden Playstation.


----------

